# BHM and FSFRA belly pics here!



## ciccia (May 22, 2006)

I'd like to share my favorite BHM and FSFRA pic site with everybody, i'd call it FFA paradise!

http://home.austin.rr.com/biggerthanlife/

By the way, why don't we use this new thread only for posting pics? 
Sometimes it gets annoying to browse the threads for bellies finding only one per several pages.
What do you think about the rule "post comments in this thread only if posting a new belly pic"?
I think it'd be a nice idea!

Enjoy the site!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2006)

ciccia said:


> I'd like to share my favorite BHM and FSFRA pic site with everybody, i'd call it FFA paradise!
> 
> http://home.austin.rr.com/biggerthanlife/
> 
> ...



*
((((CICCIA)))) o sister..what a treasure of photos..THIS FFA is in HEAVEN......muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh xoxo Wendy*


----------



## crazygrad (May 25, 2006)

Congrats, Pleroma.

You managed to miss the point of the whole board.

Bravo for being so oblivious.:doh:


----------



## Skinny_FFA (May 27, 2006)

I think it is a great idea, i&#180;d like to share some of my all time favorite bhm pics. Hope you&#180;re enjoying, although i suspect some of you could already know them.
You&#180;ll see i like it a bit bigger then a little bit of a beer-gut. whatsoever here they are  

View attachment chub372.jpg


View attachment fatguy.jpg


View attachment alex47af.jpg


View attachment antswimmin3kt.jpg


----------



## fatmandanincanada (May 27, 2006)

There is a site out there (free too) that is filled with BHM pics. However, the site is geared towards gay males. If that bothers you just stay away from the "couple" section. My wife found the site one day and she loves it. 

http://superchubs.com


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for the site. And thanks for the pictures, Skinny. A few of those guys were really nice to look at. hehe


----------



## Skinny_FFA (May 30, 2006)

Wanna see more girls? Ok, here you have some further favorite pics from my privat collection of REALLY handsome guys and their adorable bodies: 

View attachment blubberspeedolarge43qp.jpg


View attachment jeffpre2.jpg


View attachment 69980.jpg


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 30, 2006)

Thanks again....:smitten:


----------



## MickRidem (Jun 4, 2006)

Skinny_FFA said:


> I think it is a great idea, i&#180;d like to share some of my all time favorite bhm pics. Hope you&#180;re enjoying, although i suspect some of you could already know them.
> You&#180;ll see i like it a bit bigger then a little bit of a beer-gut. whatsoever here they are



Who is that in the fourth pic? What a cutie!!!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=6313&d=1148707548


----------



## butch (Jun 4, 2006)

The fourth guy is a poster to the bellybuilders site who goes by Badabing. He is my favorite, I can't believe how sexy he is. Alas, he is gay, but we can still dream, can't we?


----------



## MickRidem (Jun 5, 2006)

butch said:


> The fourth guy is a poster to the bellybuilders site who goes by Badabing. He is my favorite, I can't believe how sexy he is. Alas, he is gay, but we can still dream, can't we?



LOL! Well, being married, I'm not really dreaming but...

Straight, gay, or part-martian, he's damn cute.


----------



## zachary (Jun 5, 2006)

these are inspiring! some of them are so big! i'm looking forward to being that big!!!

here's a couple new ones of my belly.

i've had a hard time gaining lately; i've only put on two pounds in the past month... 

encouragements always nice, ladies!! 

View attachment 100_2637.JPG


View attachment 100_2638.JPG


View attachment 100_2640.JPG


----------



## ciccia (Jun 5, 2006)

zachary said:


> these are inspiring! some of them are so big! i'm looking forward to being that big!!!
> 
> here's a couple new ones of my belly.
> 
> ...


awsome pics!!!! :wubu: but.. i wouldn't classify those as "big"... definately sexy.. but.. if a little (or a lot..) bigger.. mmmmm!!!!

and why's that hard time gaining?  

please gain.. patience.. just eat  and post some pics! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## ciccia (Jun 5, 2006)

btw thanks for appreciating the site i mentioned and sorry for not following my own rule - posting only pics! :doh: 
i hope you can forgive me as the author of the thread!


----------



## MickRidem (Jun 5, 2006)

zachary said:


> these are inspiring! some of them are so big! i'm looking forward to being that big!!!
> 
> here's a couple new ones of my belly.
> 
> ...



Definitely a good couple of handfuls!  

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 13, 2006)

Here a few (182) more guts every age, every shape. Not each a burner but also some nice blubber around  

http://www.bauchvergleich.de/bauchbilder.php?bild_dicke=5&bild_typ=1&anzeigen=anzeigen&suchen=&suchwort=&offset=0


----------

